# Component Transfer: Supplementary Reserve to Primary Reserve



## rcrman (20 Aug 2001)

My question is the difference between Supplementary Ready Reserves and Supplementary Holding Reserves?? I am also going into a Reserve Unit...am I not already in the Reserves if a member of the SRR/SHR? If so they why the B.S. of applying all over again to the military, testing and interviews, birth certificates, SIN etc...again to get into the unit? Yeah years in Regular Force and now this paperwork crap again. Also all my information should be accessable from NDHQ in Ottawa. Anyone? Anyone? Also when a person goes from Reg F to the SRR...are they not supposed to get an Honorable Discharge certificate? I got a certificate of service stateing my transfer to the Reserves on said date, but no honorable discharge certificate. So technically I am still a member of the CF? Can anyone help clear this up? Nobody knew when these questions I brought up during the release process...not a soul knew (or probably gave a sh**)
Grubby


----------



## the patriot (8 Sep 2001)

Grubby,

Whoa Nelly!!!!!!!!  Some confusion here.... Let‘s see what your options are.  First off, are you a Master-Corporal or higher?!  If that was the case, you could have gone RSS.  Sounds like to me you are being streamed into a Primary Reserve unit.  Which means you‘ll have to parade weekly and the odd weekend exercise.  My understanding is that if you are going into the SRR/SHR, the paperwork process is the same..... regardless of your previous time in or MOC.  More "Hurry Up and Wait".  You gotta love it!!!!!!  

  :flame:    :blotto:  

ABOVE:  Please observe the CFRC recruiter spinning the head of a former serving member of Her Majesty‘s Canadian Armed Forces whilst navigating through the burly red-tape surrounding his posting to the SRR/SHR.

-the patriot-


----------



## Swanston (24 Jan 2006)

Hi, I'm new here and I am seriously thinking about joining the reserves, I am 16 years old and passed (barely) grade 10. I am in the middle of this weird online application thing and I'm trying to figure out what the difference between Primary reserves, and supplementary reserves are. I searched google and it brought me here.

Edit: What are the differences and which one do you think I should pick?


----------



## old medic (24 Jan 2006)

Hello,

You would be applying to the Primary Reserve.

Supplementary Ready Reserve (SRR). The SRR is that element of the Supp Res comprised of militarily current, medically fit, and immediately available former members of the Regular Force or Primary Reserve

Supplementary Holding Reserve (SHR). The SHR is that element of the Supp Res made up of former members of any component or sub-component of the CF and selected personnel without previous military experience who possess special skills or expertise and who for whatever reason are not military current or available to undertake any duty in time of national emergency

Source: http://www.airforce.forces.ca/air_reserve/organization/cf_structure_e.asp#NDHQ

You should start by reading in the Recruiting forum here.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,16.0.html


----------



## Swanston (24 Jan 2006)

This 'ePass' online application is proving to be very unstable as it keeps crashing and I have to restart the application everytime I get to a certain point .


----------



## Swanston (25 Jan 2006)

This might be a stupid question, but since I decided not to do that ePass thing as it proved to be quite stressful (redoing the application and recreating an ePass account). All I need to do are these three applications found HERE (under 'Alternatives')  and I send those to the unit I plan on joining?

Another thing, the unit I want to join Seaforth Highlanders of Canada. The site of their's isn't working, I got their address somewhere on this site but cannot recall what it was.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (25 Jan 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> You would be applying to the Primary Reserve.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the airforce site is out of date.  There is no SHR or SRR but only one called the Supplementary Reserve.  DAOD 5002 dated 29 Apr 05 refers.  http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5002/4_e.asp

The following excerpt from the intranet site states who is eligible for the Supp Reserves:

"Supp Res Composition The Supp Res is comprised of:
CF members who have previously served in the Regular Force or other sub-component of the Reserve Force; 
former military members of a military force other than the CF; and
persons without previous military experience who have special skills or expertise and for which there is a military requirement."


----------



## MikeL (25 Jan 2006)

Swanston, if you want to join the Seaforth, goto their Armoury, talk to them an fill out an application there. They parade on thursday nights from around 7pm-10pm.

1650 Burrard Street
Vancouver, BC V6J 3G4


----------

